# I need some quick help please: light or dark transfer on gray shirt?



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm using a epson printer with durabrite ink. I want to put a photo on a gray shirt. I plan to cut around transfer. Should, I use dark or light paper ? Also what setting on the printer do I use ? I will be adding text with vinyl. Thanks I need answer asap........ Jerry


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: I need some quick help please.*

You will need to use a dark transfer paper.

Try using the regular or "text" setting first. If the ink is not bright enough try using the photo setting.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I need some quick help please.*

You can use a light transfer paper as well, as long as you understand that the color of the shirt will replace any "white" in your image.

Some are OK with the final output, some prefer to use opaque transfers for dark shirts to get the white looking better.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: I need some quick help please.*

Thanks, I got it and it turned out great !


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I need some quick help please.*

Which transfer did you use? Light or dark? Any pictures to share?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes show us which method you used and show pictures.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

on Ash Grey I use transfer paper for light colors -- for the athletic grey I use the paper for dark colors

(dang I really dislike doing athletic grey v-neck Tee's) *gigglin*~
But it pays good

Diane


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I used a dark transfer paper for the image and printed with DuraBrite ink at "Best Photo" setting on my Epson CX5000. I saw that setting was better than "Photo".

The vinyl and transfer paper were able to go on at the same time.

Again, thanks a lot!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

lol...forgot the image used on the shirt! Of course, this was further trimmed to go on the shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Very cool! Do you happen to have a photo of the finished shirt?


----------

